# Mishawaka Spring 2015



## TylerBrodzinski (Mar 30, 2015)

Mishawaka Spring 2015 is here! 

Date: April 18, 2015

Delegate: Kit Clement

Organizer: Tyler Brodzinski

WCA link: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MishakawaSpring2015

Website link: http://koii.cubingusa.com/mishawakaspring2015/index.php

Venue: River Valley Church, Mishawaka, Indiana location. http://rivervalley.net/

Sponsor: Cubes4Speed

Events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, Clock, Pyra, Skewb, FMC

Cutoffs: 
2x2: Soft- 1:00, Hard-2:00
4x4: Soft- 2:00, Hard- 3:00 
Clock: Soft- :35, Hard- 1:20 
Skewb: Soft- 1:00, Hard- 2:00 
Pyra: Soft- 1:00, Hard- 2:00 

Notse: No lunch will be offered this time, be prepared to make other accommodations. Also, No walkins will be allowed the day of the competition.
Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 30, 2015)

Dang it, taking the ACT that day.


----------



## kcl (Mar 30, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Dang it, taking the ACT that day.



I purposely skipped this ACT because of a comp . Probably doing the June one.


----------



## Cubes4Speed (Apr 18, 2015)

Way to keep your priorities straight Kennan 

Good luck to everyone competing today!


----------

